# Your typical lunch on the trails



## kbat117 (Jun 18, 2016)

So I'm relatively new to mountain biking (not adventure sports though) and consider myself a general trail/all-mountain rider. Recently a few friends and I did a 4 hour xc ride and for lunch, we brought a loaf of Italian bread, carton of lunch meat, and some Havarti cheese. It taste fantastic and fresh and is my go-to for skiing (keep in the car) and road-trips. But its kind of bulky to fit in a slim camelback along with extra water, tools, and spares.

So what do you guys normally do for lunch? Make a pb&j and call it a day?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it's gonna depend on the ride and how hard

you want camelbak sized stash
a pile of [nutrition bars] or bananas


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

protein bars, peanut butter and honey sandwiches (although they really get messy in the heat), and fruit. I can normally leave it in the car though, swing by on a loop, eat, and heat back out. Smashed banannas in a camelbak aren't fun.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Not lunch meat and cheese. Way too much fat and protein for me. 
I use fruit and nutrition bars. Sports drink.


----------



## Manino (Apr 26, 2016)

Dry salami
Bananas 
Jack in the box dollar menu chicken sandwich or grilled breakfast sandwich for the long rides.

I like to use almond butter instead of peanut butter when I can afford it. I feel like it fills me up more.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

And no matter what, no milk. I had a bowl of cold cereal before a long ride. Like it turned to sour cream in my stomach after an hour. Cheese, in small amounts, maybe. No milk.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I don't eat on rides. 

My preference is Tailwind Nutrition. Calories in a bottle. Keeps it simple. Rides up to 11 hrs. Get all the goods that I need to get through the ride. Don't even carry food on the rides anymore. 

Than I eat whatever I want afterwards.


----------



## kbat117 (Jun 18, 2016)

And what do you guys typically eat for breakfast. I usually have scrambled eggs with some goodies like bacon/sausage/ham/green chile/peppers/onions thrown in. 

As for lunch. I think I'm going to try the protein bars and fruit. Still will probably get a pb&j though.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

kbat117 said:


> And what do you guys tyqacly eat for breakfast. I usually have scrambled eggs with some goodies like bacon/sausage/ham/green chile/peppers/onions thrown in.
> 
> As for lunch. I think I'm going to try the protein bars and fruit. Still will probably get a pb&j though.


That is a lot of grease to put into your system in the morning before a ride.

I do 2 eggs scrambled and a piece of toast, and a small cup of coffee.

Sometimes I do a bowl of cereal instead....raisin bran or Cheerios.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

kbat117 said:


> And what do you guys tyqacly eat for breakfast.


Egg burritos, dry cereal, bread. Basically any food that sounds good and won't upset my stomach during excessive exercise. No milk, nothing that seems to stick around really bad, nothing that causes heartburn. Sorry tobasco sauce. Although tasty, trailside stops after tabasco for breakfast are not pleasant.

I will say, had a ton of energy my last ride after eating some crazy beet and cheese ravioli leftovers for breakfast. Costco did pretty good with that combo. tastes good and energizing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't usually eat on 1 to 2 hour rides. If it's longer ride than 3 or 4 hours I'll bring some fruit eg orange or if it's social ride, we sometimes build a little campfire and bring food to grill or roast. Otherwise we have a snack after the ride. 

But typically I'll have a digestable snack (eg fruit or some crackers) an hour before a ride. I carry plenty of water.


----------



## kbat117 (Jun 18, 2016)

Got it. So for my upcoming triathlon I think an egg burrito will be the ticket for breakfast 

And I talked with my primary riding buddy today and he agrees that the smaller sized meals consisting of power bars and fruit cups is a better idea. We can always come home and gorge on cinnamon rolls when we get back.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

If it's cool enough I will put a Oh Henry in my cameback. This might be a Canadian thing.


----------



## kbat117 (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah. Oh henry can't be found most places in the states. I have only ever seen it in canada. Its good though


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

kbat117 said:


> Yeah. Oh henry can't be found most places in the states. I have only ever seen it in canada. Its good though


Oh Henry! Bar: 36 Count - Walmart.com

I started the ride yesterday by finishing off a bag of "Ruffles", some left over salad from the night before and half of a "sausage egg and cheese biscuit" on the way to the trail and got a new personal record to boot! For me, the main thing is to get thoroughly hydrated prior to the ride. While on the trail, trail mix with M&M's (they don't melt) is my favorite.


----------



## kbat117 (Jun 18, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> Oh Henry! Bar: 36 Count - Walmart.com
> 
> I started the ride yesterday by finishing off a bag of "Ruffles", some left over salad from the night before and half of a "sausage egg and cheese biscuit" on the way to the trail and got a new personal record to boot! For me, the main thing is to get thoroughly hydrated prior to the ride. While on the trail, trail mix with M&M's (they don't melt) is my favorite.


Looks like I will be stopping by Walmart today. I like the whole casual eating idea. I usually just want to go for something small that fits easily in a pack.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

why would you smash bananas in a camelbak I really don't follow ?

you got a camelbak
you got bananas
bananas smush easy
you wanna go long so need some chow...

solution: don't smush them.

banana saver banana bunker banana keeper there are
about a dozen things you can stick bananas in they won't smush

on my camelbak the outside pocket by itself won't smush loose bananas


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Pasta fagioli is the best pre ride fuel. Just warn the guy/gal behind you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I don't usually eat on 1 to 2 hour rides. If it's longer ride than 3 or 4 hours I'll bring some fruit eg orange or if it's social ride, we sometimes build a little campfire and bring food to grill or roast. Otherwise we have a snack after the ride.
> 
> But typically I'll have a digestable snack (eg fruit or some crackers) an hour before a ride. I carry plenty of water.


I've heard that you don't need as much food before or after rides. I use to eat to much and felt horrible because your blood goes to the belly.


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

mtnbikej said:


> I don't eat on rides.
> 
> My preference is Tailwind Nutrition. Calories in a bottle. Keeps it simple. Rides up to 11 hrs. Get all the goods that I need to get through the ride. Don't even carry food on the rides anymore.
> 
> Than I eat whatever I want afterwards.


Me too with Tailwind. I've gotten into the habit of keeping something like a kind bar in my pack, but I don't ever want it. They are as much for giving to people I might find who are hungry on the trail as a backup for me. Tailwind keeps me going.

Over the years as I tried to figure out my on-the-bike nutrition I would attempt to do what others do. One time maybe 8 years ago I was going to go on a all night then all day ride (training for the Vapor Trail 125 if you know what that is) with a friend. This guy is a 135 lb greyhound. He insisted that we go get dinner and then head out. He ate a steak, a pile of fried potatoes, desert... I ate a hamburger I think--way more than I normally would have minutes before a big ride.

We started out with a 4000 foot vertical, 25-mile climb. My friend was cookin' with gas. I was just burping up a lot of gas. Felt like I had a bowling ball in my stomach. He waited on me lots, which was too bad because he got cold standing around in the dark. It took me more than 2 hours just to stop burping on that food. Probably should have just barfed it out.

Point is, solid food, piles of it, was fine for my friend before and during the ride. My stomach does not want stuff in it while I'm riding, and for me Tailwind is a lifesaver.

But as the saying goes, "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

A bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios with 1% before a ride and I carry a few Epic bars in my pack. Bison and venison are my favorites.
A PBJ on whole grain in addition to the bars if it's going to be a longer than 3 hour ride.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Beef jerky, PB with banana and honey, dried fruit all work well for me.


----------

